# Rating looks on a scale



## snapdragons (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sure everyone's heard of the 1-10 scale, where 1 is just beastly and 10 doesn't really exist and is considered the hottest of hot. Then 5 is considered average-looking.

I was looking at my husband and of course, admiring his appearance (of course) and I'd give him an 8. He has nice bone structure, has a "rugged" look to him, and I've seen other women hit on him, in front of me. LOL. It also helps that he has facial features that I am attracted to.

Now, that was a personal example. How does someone make that judgement when they just see how another person looks? If you're walking out on the street and you are a guy who walks by a woman, and think "wow, she's an 8" (or whatever you think), how do you make that determination? Is it based on your preferences or certain beauty characteristics? I don't think subjectivity weighs a lot here because to stay that someone's 8 could be another person's 5 is a bit of a stretch. After all, there are markers of beauty for both sexes.

Same for women-- how do you determine what someone's rating is?


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

It is subjective. Whats more, what is considered beauty in western society is driven by advertisers, Hollywood and media.

So I don't use a rating system for others, either I'm attracted to them or I'm not. Plus I have an issue with judging others, it doesn't sit right with me, not to be confused with having an issue objectifying people, I'm surprisingly okay with that one.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't rate people on a scale at all.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of ratings scales either. I'm not saying this is why you do it, but I primarily see it used by my teenage cousins with low self-esteem to boost their self esteem via Facebook status messages, etc.

You know the, "Click like if you want me to rate you!" game that high schoolers do.
Or the "Comment and rate me!" game.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

I do it in a completly non-objective, subject to change without reason way. i have what i like and I have my moods, i don't do it to everyone it's just another way to say something nice and really the majority of people are in the 4-6 range anyways


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

I rate based on their boobies. XD


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't done that in a while... 7 and up is normal, 8 and up is attractive, 9 and up is gorgeous, and there are no tens.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> I rate based on their boobies. XD


Isn't that what most straight men do?


----------



## hairyhunk (Jan 16, 2012)

i don't do this. somebody's either attractive, "considered" or unattractive. it sounds cliche, but it's really personality that matters most anyway, and if i really get along with someone they tend to become more attractive to me over time.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

@hairyhunk nice name btw  , I will challenge your statement based on this picture:










Check and MATE. Check and mate. . . .


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

donkeybals said:


>


I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't rate people, or really pay much attention to their attractiveness. 

people are people.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> @hairyhunk nice name btw  , I will challenge your statement based on this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess even lopsided titties are motorboatable.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Hmm. Good point. Not sure if lopsided ones would be motorboatable. We should call her up and test this theory.


----------



## hairyhunk (Jan 16, 2012)

donkeybals said:


> @hairyhunk nice name btw  , I will challenge your statement based on this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't rate people for their looks, because it is degrading and tends to lead to discriminatory behaviors. 


*Before responding to this post in a hostile manner, please read the fine print, then proceed at your own risk:*
If my saying this offends you, it is intended to. If you think my tone makes me seem self-righteous and judgmental, I probably perceive you as excessively permissive, and consider you part of the problem. I hold you personally responsible for the unfairness of the world.

If what bothers you about my statement is the idea of there being a moral truth that exists objectively, (not as part of an artificial cultural construct, or as something that people invented, but as something universal and independent from human interpretation,) then any arguments about right and wrong will always lead to a dead end in which we will argue indefinitely about this fundamental disagreement. Neither of us will be able to prove or disprove the other's position, and I will eventually settle for revealing your inconsistencies instead.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I feel that assigning numbers to someone's appearance is insulting. I agree with the person above me. Either I'm attracted to someone or I am not. And a lot of what the media perpetuates regarding male attractiveness isn't attractive to me. I'm attracted to more of the guy next door types than the ego-driven ladies' man.

I also feel that I am at no position to judge. I don't think I'm exceptionally attractive and I feel like it would be hypocritical to be so picky about others' appearance and be somewhat apathetic about my own. (I don't want someone looks obsessed so why should I be that way?)


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

donkeybals said:


> ^^ Hmm. Good point. Not sure if lopsided ones would be motorboatable. We should call her up and test this theory.


I think she just didn't put her bra on correctly!


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Noooo. Noo. You were right the first time. The theory MUST be tested.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I barely notice how physically attractive or unattractive someone is, unless they reek or something. Whatever my Ni tells me about them as a person is what I end up attracted to. It's only then if I find myself attracted by that in which I bother to take notice of any physical attributes I may appreciate. I'm really open when it comes to physical attractiveness in people. I don't have many preferences. It's all about their character and who they are that gets me.

That, and I can't stand superficial, shallow twits so I make it a point not to be one myself.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

snapdragons said:


> Sheesh a little defense aren't we?


You called us liars. For some that is a huge insult, since we took the time to be honest with our opinions and you essentially dismissed the opinion, and our honesty.

No one was saying that some people are not more attractive than others. We were saying we do not see the need to rate people on a scale, nor be consumed with the judgement of how we ourselves place on that scale, as there are things far more important. If it is not the same for you, that's fine, but to say that we cannot be as we are merely because we are different from you is naive.

And rereading my post I realized that I sometimes say things in such a weird way. Pretty sure my last sentence in the above paragraph is confusing as heck.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

After reading this, I think a bunch of people are over-sensitive about this issue. A rating scale could potentially be misused. That said, it's also an easy way to rank-order preferences. We're supposed to have preferences, even about others' looks, and those preferences will likely be ordered when possible. Sorry, but evolutionary imperatives don't care about your values system. 

I'll use the scale occasionally for the purpose of communication about looks. If you want to say that I should never talk to my friends about how girls look, don't bother; I don't care. How people look is a legit subject, and a rating scale allows for easy communication of our subjective preferences. 

That is not to say that I am shallow. I care about personality much MUCH more, but physical features and attractiveness is not out of bounds for discussion. 

Just the $.02 of one ENTJ that doesn't give a rat's ass.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

Sovereign said:


> After reading this, I think a bunch of people are over-sensitive about this issue. A rating scale could potentially be misused. That said, it's also an easy way to rank-order preferences. We're supposed to have preferences, even about others' looks, and those preferences will likely be ordered when possible. Sorry, but evolutionary imperatives don't care about your values system.
> 
> I'll use the scale occasionally for the purpose of communication about looks. If you want to say that I should never talk to my friends about how girls look, don't bother; I don't care. How people look is a legit subject, and a rating scale allows for easy communication of our subjective preferences.
> 
> ...


 This is exactly how i feel about it and i'm glad that you explained it so well!


----------

